# no period for 3 months and after negative tests, surprise!!!



## rogue53

just got 2 definite BFP tests today not even fmu, very surprised as ive had no period for 3 months and was just undergoing blood tests to see why, i even had a negative blood test from the doctors!!! so im in denial at the moment waiting for my better half to come home from work to see the tests and tell me im not going crazy!! haven't had many symptoms either apart from a bit of an upset stomach this morning and feeling really thirsty, no tiredness, no sickness, no tender breasts! but im sure thats to come lol!! cant even say how far along i am as ive had no period in so long hoping the doctor will send me for a dating scan next week to see!!! :happydance:


----------



## alliebabyfeve

Wow, that's crazy! Congratulations!


----------



## chell5544

crongrats your have to let ue no how far you are


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

*have a happy&healthy pregnancy *


----------



## hopeforamirac

congrats


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## littlebabyboy

best of luck!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats! im currently about to be 2 months late for AF. I had 1 pos hpt and the rest negative but still no AF. Will go to the doctor on the day of next AF due date which is Nov. 17th. You gave me alot of hope just now.


----------



## ducky1502

wow congrats :) xx


----------



## wantingagirl

wow thats amazing! Congrats! xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xx


----------



## hopefaithcj

rogue53 said:


> just got 2 definite BFP tests today not even fmu, very surprised as ive had no period for 3 months and was just undergoing blood tests to see why, i even had a negative blood test from the doctors!!! so im in denial at the moment waiting for my better half to come home from work to see the tests and tell me im not going crazy!! haven't had many symptoms either apart from a bit of an upset stomach this morning and feeling really thirsty, no tiredness, no sickness, no tender breasts! but im sure thats to come lol!! cant even say how far along i am as ive had no period in so long hoping the doctor will send me for a dating scan next week to see!!! :happydance:


Wow! Thanks for posting this, I'm in a similar position (not pregnant I don't think :(. ) but I haven't had af since 22nd aug, no idea when I ovulate as have pcos, past week though been having a wierd stretchy feeling, loads of cm, no sore breasts, slight nausea but guess that could be bug going around... Hard not to get hopes up. Tonight I've had a couple of bad cramps that have lasted a few seconds then past.

Appointment with fs on wednesday so really hoping I'll get a scan to at least see if there's something else causing this! Failing that provera to kick start af! 

Great to see success stories like yours though, natural surprises do happen! Best of luck :flower::flower:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congratulations! :baby:

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :flower:


----------



## ArkRN

WOW! Congrats! I'm kinda in the same boat...CD 71 with irregular cycles, been testing about every 5 days cause I never know! With my first, I was 14 weeks preggo when I found out because I hadn't had a cycle in 6 months!!! Crazy how our body works! Congrats again!


----------



## bubbywings

Congratulations!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOW!! Congratulations!! A friend of mine had the same thing happen to her... Strange but it happened... Heres to a Happy & Healthy Pregnancy!!


----------



## ladykay

Congratulations! That's really exciting!

I was wondering if that could happen...been looking for my af to visit as she was supposed to appear a few days ago but had two BFN tests in the past week. So as i can see, anything can happen!


----------



## littlesara

wow that's great!!! congrats!!! i'm in the same boat, on CD93 no AF since August, all test negative, even doc's, so i'm going in on monday for an appt. hope i get some answers! my latest symptom: feeling "flutters", no kidding!!! i'm not even joking! this is crazy!!! 

:wacko:


----------



## FetusDreamer

Congratulations.


----------



## VSubasic

Congrats!!!!


----------



## swalumni

How amazing, congrats!!!


----------

